# Say something to my fetish partner?



## ultravixen333 (Oct 27, 2012)

I love my fiancee so very much, and I was wondering if i could get someones opinion....

He has a foot fetish, and i recently found online, he goes on several websites, asking if other women would let him caress there feet, Im completely fine with what he is into and what turns him on, but id prefer he didnt go to other women, even though it is as far as I know, just a messaging on the internet thing.

I feel hurt that he is keeping this from me, if he was more open about it, I would feel better it think, and as Ive been cheated on in previous relationships when my partner met women from the net...I feel uneasy.

How do I approach him without it causing a blazing row? so confused


----------



## Silverlining (Jan 15, 2012)

Definition of fetish: 
an object or bodily part whose real or fantasied presence is psychologically necessary for sexual gratification and that is an object of fixation to the extent that it may interfere with complete sexual expression.

This is cheating. If you are in a monogamous relationship then he should not be seeking pleasure from anyone other than you. What's wrong with your feet?

Explain to him that you have a penis fetish and you need to caress other men's genitalia in order to be satisfied. (just kidding)

Seriously, explain to him that this is making you uncomfortable and you are not ok with it. He is doing this behind your back so he knows it's not ok. Set your boundaries and stick to them.


----------



## SadandAngry (Aug 24, 2012)

I think you need to be open and honest with him, and state you expect the same from him. You aren't crazy, you are correct to be suspicious of reaching out online. It creates a dangerous environment, and over time his want to connect may grow, then he comes across a willing co conspirator, and they're off to the races, and you're left in the ruins of your relationship wondering what the hell happened? So no, engaging strangers over the net to indulge his fetish is not ok. You have feet I assume? Ask him why they will not do? If he can't be satisfied with only your feet, he should let them and the rest of you move on to someone who will treat them with the devotion they (you) deserve.


----------



## gman95901 (May 19, 2011)

ultravixen333 said:


> I love my fiancee so very much, and I was wondering if i could get someones opinion....
> 
> He has a foot fetish, and i recently found online, he goes on several websites, asking if other women would let him caress there feet, Im completely fine with what he is into and what turns him on, but id prefer he didnt go to other women, even though it is as far as I know, just a messaging on the internet thing.
> 
> ...


It's obvious that your fiancee has a foot fetish and that he is either still very insecure or uncomfortable with it, or he would not seek gratification from online resources. Speaking as a 'foot' guy myself I can tell you that not all of us are okay with being partial to feet right away. For some of us it is a journey that takes time to complete. Sometimes, we need reassurance from those that we love and trust the most that our partialism is normal and not weird and that as our partner, you are okay with it and just need to understand what makes us tick. For some, foot partialisms are quite unique, meaning that the person in question has a unique taste. This could be bare feet, shoes , hosiery, tramoling, footjobs, etc, but sometimes we are not quite comfortable talking about what we like, or what we need from our special someone to make it work. So I think the best angle you need to approach this is, is trying to figure out by talking to him what he needs, what his particular taste is and get him comfortable and talking about it. The more you talk between the two of you, the easier it will be to communicate about wants, needs and desires. And this will hopefully speed up the process for your fiancee becoming comfortable in his own skin....


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

ultravixen333 said:


> I love my fiancee so very much, and I was wondering if i could get someones opinion....
> 
> He has a foot fetish, and i recently found online, he goes on several websites, asking if other women would let him caress there feet, Im completely fine with what he is into and what turns him on, but id prefer he didnt go to other women, even though it is as far as I know, just a messaging on the internet thing.
> 
> ...


I'd walk all over him! 

Lol 

I think its ok to have an interst in your feet only! Hell I think I have a vagina fetish! dose that mean I can rub other womens vaginas or have computer sex with them....I think not.


----------



## wiigirl (Jun 14, 2012)

chillymorn said:


> I'd walk all over him!
> 
> Lol
> 
> I think its ok to have an interst in your feet only! Hell I think I have a vagina fetish! dose that mean I can rub other womens vaginas or have computer sex with them....I think not.


That's a good point. You need to set boundries....








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ultravixen333 (Oct 27, 2012)

gman95901 said:


> It's obvious that your fiancee has a foot fetish and that he is either still very insecure or uncomfortable with it, or he would not seek gratification from online resources. Speaking as a 'foot' guy myself I can tell you that not all of us are okay with being partial to feet right away. For some of us it is a journey that takes time to complete. Sometimes, we need reassurance from those that we love and trust the most that our partialism is normal and not weird and that as our partner, you are okay with it and just need to understand what makes us tick. For some, foot partialisms are quite unique, meaning that the person in question has a unique taste. This could be bare feet, shoes , hosiery, tramoling, footjobs, etc, but sometimes we are not quite comfortable talking about what we like, or what we need from our special someone to make it work. So I think the best angle you need to approach this is, is trying to figure out by talking to him what he needs, what his particular taste is and get him comfortable and talking about it. The more you talk between the two of you, the easier it will be to communicate about wants, needs and desires. And this will hopefully speed up the process for your fiancee becoming comfortable in his own skin....



I believe gman, he is defiantly comfortable with it, he has no issues discussing it with people, has shown me his extensive video, pic and magazine collection, and Ive given him plenty of reassurance that his love of feet dosent bother me, im very open minded, and that he can tickle, caress, suck or whatever to mine, and as I reciprocate and tease and exite him, as any woman would do with there other half, if he was a boobs man, or liked his woman to dress up etc... as I am his partner...we even have some videos we have made together on the net.....hehe


----------



## ultravixen333 (Oct 27, 2012)

Well....i discussed this issue with him this evening....Told him I had seen things that he had put, and that even tho It isnt physical cheating, I still felt hurt and betrayed, and as If what I have isnt good enough.

I have no Issues with him watching videos, or looking at pics, but I do not like him interacting with another woman, explaining that, If I had seen a man I found sexually attractive on the net, and I discussed intimate details with him, and that if he found out, I know for a fact he would go mental....probably even end our relationship.

I said I dont want to argue (I hate arguments) but for him to behave. I think, and hope he gets the message.


----------



## SadandAngry (Aug 24, 2012)

What did he have to say?


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Now that you have told him how you feel and what you will/will-not accept there are things that need to happen. 

What he did is a form on infidelity. He needs to never again do things like that on the internet. He needs to show you want he can be trusted. He should give you the account names and passwords for every account he has. You should be able to put a key-logger on his computer to monitor him... so he can prove that he's not doing it.

From my experience.. People don't just stop this stuff. He's going to continue is and get better at hiding it.


----------

